# Caçada em Moura  15-03-09



## Saul Monteiro (16 Mar 2009 às 01:47)

Aqui fica algumas imagens da nossa caçada no baixo Alentejo junto à fronteira.













































































Espero que gostem, colocaremos uma reportagem com mais detalhes desta nossa caçada no nosso site.


----------



## Gerofil (16 Mar 2009 às 02:08)

Saul Monteiro disse:


> Aqui fica algumas imagens da nossa caçada no baixo Alentejo junto à fronteira.
> 
> Espero que gostem, colocaremos uma reportagem com mais detalhes desta nossa caçada no nosso site.



Excelente reportagem, muito bem. O Alentejo é assim mesmo: nos meses de Primavera, quando há já algum calor acumulado e antes do período quente e mais estável do Verão, é muito frequente este tipo de evolução de nebulosidade durante a tarde.


----------



## belem (16 Mar 2009 às 02:37)

Muito bem!


----------



## João Soares (16 Mar 2009 às 07:55)

Belo Trabalho da Equipa Meteoalerta 

Tiveram muito bem 

Eu assisti e adorei


----------



## vitamos (16 Mar 2009 às 11:29)

Sem dúvida uma excelente reportagem!

Acompanhei a emissão em directo e fiquei impressionado com o profissionalismo da mesma, sem claro esquecer a boa disposição a que sempre nos habituaram 

Continuem o bom trabalho malta!


----------



## Dan (16 Mar 2009 às 11:52)

Excelente reportagem.
Não deu para apanhar umas trovoadas, mas conseguiram umas fotos magníficas 



Saul Monteiro disse:


>


----------



## Gilmet (16 Mar 2009 às 21:15)

Que belo documentário fotográfico!! Fotografias magníficas e uma grande demonstração de profissionalismo, sem dúvida!

Ainda que não tenham conseguido vislumbrar trovoada, granizo, ou outro fenómeno deveras interessante, parabenizo-vos por tanta dedicação!


----------



## ACalado (16 Mar 2009 às 21:43)

mais umas belas fotos do meteoalerta


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Mar 2009 às 21:44)

É pena não ter acontecido nada  mas ao menos já testaram o material, para além de ter sido um bom passeio


----------



## AnDré (16 Mar 2009 às 22:58)

As fotografias estão um espectáculo!
Muito boas!

Tenho a certeza que passaram óptimos momentos!
E a trovoada não veio desta vez, mas há-de vir!


----------



## rozzo (16 Mar 2009 às 23:51)

Mas chegou a haver umas descargas junto à fronteira do lado de Espanha, foram é de contar pelos dedos nas mãos! 
Pelo menos assim as DEA do site do IM o diziam!


----------



## ac_cernax (17 Mar 2009 às 01:07)

Parabéns pelas boas fotos/reportagem e claro está pela dedicação e profissionalismo.
Pena mesmo foi a falta de trovoada ou outro fenómeno adverso, mas certamente virá mais tarde ou mais cedo, tive pena de não ter acompanhado em directo, pois só à noite quando cheguei a casa e liguei o pc é que vi, mas fica para a próxima. Haverá outras oportunidades.


----------



## trepkos (17 Mar 2009 às 13:12)

Vocês são fantásticos! Parabéns por essa caçada, e pelas fotos.

Melhores dias virão com trovoadas


----------



## actioman (19 Mar 2009 às 20:28)

Faltou o actor principal: ,mas ainda assim vocês conseguiram dar a volta à situação e trouxeram-nos umas imagens muito boas .

Tenho pena de não me ter apercebido da transmissão online , mas para a próxima não falto! 

Obrigado *Meteoalerta*!


----------

